# Issue with HP recovery



## justin705 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm a computer tech trying to fix a user's issue, but I have come to a cross roads and cannot complete the fix. Basically I have an HP system where the hard drive is failing or will fail soon based on SMART test. The user wanted this fixed, so we got a new hard drive and I installed it. We also got the recovery dvd's from HP. When I installed the drive and booted into the recovery media it reports an error "Reducer Application Close [Info No HDD]". This is true for either the failed/failing drive in the system or the brand new hard drive. The self test on the new drive passes just fine. I just can't seem to figure out the solution to install this operating system and get passed the No HDD when the computer self test sees it but not the recovery media.

Any ideas/ suggestions for me?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try the original harddrive in another computer to see if it was bad? sounds more like bad cable, port or controller issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ditto ^^^


----------



## justin705 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, I've tested the drive using self-test built into the HP bios and it failed, the new drive did not fail.

As for slaving it via a USB/sata cable to my laptop, it doesn't work and in fact has failed. Chkdsk can't even run on the drive.

The laptop will install Windows 7 with no issues, however. Something I tried just to see if it would. Sees hard drive and installs as it should. But the laptop is licensed to Windows 8... so that does little to help me.

Given this, you still think it is the controller? The sata cable inside is snug and looks just fine (no nicks).


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would still try the original drive in another computer because when you inserted the new drive, it could have been a snugger connection. All we got to go by is the error message and it indicates a possible bad controller, port or cable.


----------



## justin705 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks again for answering.

In my response, that's what I did. The original drive just doesn't work in another system. I used a USB/Sata cable to test. While the new drive works just in that same, seperate system.

I definitely believe the drive is dead. It doesn't even power up with external sata power.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

justin705 said:


> Thanks again for answering.
> 
> In my response, that's what I did. The original drive just doesn't work in another system. I used a USB/Sata cable to test. While the new drive works just in that same, seperate system.
> 
> I definitely believe the drive is dead. It doesn't even power up with external sata power.


I misread your response. sorry about that.


----------



## justin705 (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome!

Thanks again for your help guys. I figured it out finally, and I blame this mistake on my new-to-windows-8 mind. Basically the new disk would not show up to the recovery media as a drive, because it was not initalized.

Of course, initalizing with my Windows 7 machine didn't do the trick. MBR won't work with Windows 8, it requires GPT.

Solution? Intizize the disk with another Windows 8 machine.

OR Initilize the disk with a Windows 7 machine as MBR then...

Download/Get a Windows 8 ISO,burn to a disc, start the process of installing on unit.

Go to https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...Rapid+Storage+Technology+(Intel+Rst)&lang=eng

Download the 32 or 64 driver for the hard drive, put on usb.

Load drivers into the installation file... drive finally appears... erase and let the software reformat to GPT... done!

Now, insert recovery discs and you're back and running.

Hope this helps someone in the future and I am happy to help others who might run into the issue if you leave a message here.


----------

